# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  لمن أراد حفظ الصحيحين

## ابوأحمد بن أحمد

الحمدلله وبعد
يحتار كثير من طلاب العلم عندما يقبل على حفظ الصحيحين , ماذا يحفظ؟
جمع الشيخ يحيى؟
ام الشامي؟
ام يجرد الكتابين حفظا على طريقة بعض اهل العلم؟
وتأتيك الاراء المتباينة فمنهم من يقول : بل جمع الشيح يحيى تسأله فيجيب:كونه اسهل ومجرب
فيرد اخر:بل الشامي تسأله فيجيب:جمعه افضل فانه جمع الضعيف وهو علم بذاته
وهذا التباين عائد الى اعتبارات يراها كل من الفريقين تحمله الى الترجيح الذي تراه

مثال:اذا سألت بعضهم عن افضل كتاب في التفسير , فان كان لغويا قال:الكشاف ونحوه
وان كان محدثا قال:تفسير عبدالرزاق او ابن كثير ونحوه
فكذا في مسألتنا
اذا تقرر هذا فعندي اقتراح ارجو من الجميع ابداء النظر فيه ليستفيد الجميع
لتكن انت - يامن يريد حفظ الصحيحين - من يجمع الصحيحين باستقلال على ماترتضيه انت ويخدمك ثم ابدأ بحفظ ما جمعت ومنه ستحصل امرين:
1/كنت قد حفظت الصحيحين على الوجه الذي يرضيك
2/وهو اهمها:ستسفيد فائدة عظمى اثناء جمعك لايعلمها الا الله وكفى بهذه الاخيرة ان تحملك على هذا
ولك ان تسحب هذا على باقي السنن
وانت اذا فعلت هذا كان حفظك  احسن الحفظ واثبته وستجني ثمار عملك هذا يانعة
وانا اذ اكتب هذا اطلب من الاخوة -ان كان قد وضح الامر لهم- ان يناقشوا ماطرحته نقاشا هادفا لتعم الفائدة والله الموفق

----------


## جذيل

مجموع الشيخ يحيى او غيره يقطع عليك شوطا من الوقت .
واظن مرحلة مابعد حفظ القرآن جديدة على مشروع الجمع بين الصحيحين .
الشاب صغير او جديد على طلب العلم فأظنه ليس لديه الالة ليجمع بين الصحيحين .

----------


## ابوأحمد بن أحمد

(يقطع عليك شوطا من الوقت)
الهدف من الجمع ترسيخ الحفظ
وكون الطالب يحفظ الصحيحين في دروة هذا صعب وخلل في المنهجية

----------


## أبو رغد الأثري

دلوني على كتاب ميسر وكيفية الحفظ  للصحيحين بارك الله فيكم

----------


## صالح الطريف

العلم علمان: فعلم في اللسان، فذاك حجة الله على ابن آدم 
وعلم في القلب: فذاك العلم النافع ").

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

هل هو لازم الحفظ الصحيحين ام كثرة مطالعة؟؟

----------


## متيم الشافعي

الاصل للمبتدئ حفظ الاربعين النووية بعد ذلك عمدة الاحكام ورياض الصالحين ثم بلوغ 
المرام وايضا منتقى الاخبار 

وادمان النظر في مطالعة الكتب الستة هذا لمن عجز عن حفظ الصحيحين

والا الافضل اذا كان لديك همة بلا شك حفظ الصحيحين افضل وهذا ليس كلام من عندي

بل ماعرف لدينا والله اعلم .

----------


## أبو البراء القحطاني

أستاذنا الكريم أبا أحمد بن أحمد
ما رأيك بهذه الفكرة  في هذا الموضوع :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....413#post406413

----------


## الجندى السلفى الأثرى

أظن ان مرحله حفظ الصحيحين , عند مبتدئ طلاب العلم من أمثالنا . متقدمة قليلاً .. 

و الافضل , ان يبدأ مثلاً بالمطالعه لدروس  شروحات احاديث الاحكام ... 

فيبدأ ب عمدة الاحكام .. ثم .. بلوغ المرام مثلاً , و يستخدم سبل السلام فى الاطلاع , مع دراسه شروح الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير .. 

ملاحطة : انا اتكلم عن حفظ الاحاديث , و ليس الفقه .. 

انه يبدأ باحاديث الاحكام .. و معها شرح مبسط للمطالعه لكى يفهم و يعى ما يحفظ !! 

و هكذا حتى يتدرج و يخرج من الصحيحين الى السنن .. و الله الموفق

----------

